# The sticky things on your eyes when you wake up... [+sleep]



## rich7

Topic:  The sticky things on your eyes when you wake up...
Cagey, moderator.

I just wondering what you call this in English....


Green, sticky thing, that tells that you overslept and are a boom.


----------



## GenJen54

Where I am from, we call them "eye boogers."


----------



## rich7

Really?  heheheheheh.......


----------



## MinaDidi

Hi, Rich!  Well, I tend to get it even if I haven't overslept and am not a bum, but here are some ideas on what to call it in English...I've heard many people call it different things.

"sleep crud," "crud," "sleep," "crisp," "crispies," "sleep crispies"

I think they would all work equally well in this sentence:

"I have sleep in my eyes."

I prefer that one because it sounds the nicest, but I've heard people use all of the above as well.

I'm sure there's many different options though (and an actual scientific term for it)!


----------



## qbnaenmiami

I found this in the dictionary
 
*la·ga·ña

*_f._ 
rheum


----------



## qbnaenmiami

I also found this in dictionary.com
Main Entry: *rheum*
Pronunciation: 'rüm
Function: _noun_
*:* a watery discharge from the mucous membranes especially of the eyes or nose; _also_ *:* a condition (as a cold) marked by such discharge —*rheumy* /-E/ _adjective_


----------



## GenJen54

> I also found this in dictionary.com
> Main Entry: *rheum*
> Pronunciation: 'rüm
> Function: _noun_


This certainly might be a medical term. I've never heard it spoken colloquially in the US, although it's possible it is used in other English-speaking countries.


----------



## la reine victoria

In England I've only heard this called ''sleep''.

I remember The Monkees' song Daydream Believer, which has in its lyrics

"The six o’clock alarm would never ring.
Whoops it’s ringing and I rise,
Wipe the sleep out of my eyes.
My shavin’ razor’s cold and it stings."

I presume "Wipe the sleep out of my eyes" has the same meaning.



LRV


----------



## panjandrum

Welcome MinaDidi, and I agree with your preference for _*sleep*_. Clearly not the right word, clinically, it is the most common in normal conversation.

Rheum is both the liquid from your watery eyes and sleep

Rheumy eyes would be found, I'm sure, in some corners of English Literature.  I'll look in a minute or two.


----------



## maxiogee

"That green gunk" does it for me.

"Wipe the sleep out of my eyes" doesn't fit for me, as it applies *even when there isn't any green gunk there*. To me, it applies to the action of rubbing one's eyes on waking.


----------



## la reine victoria

qbnaenmiami said:
			
		

> I also found this in dictionary.com
> Main Entry: *rheum*
> Pronunciation: 'rüm
> Function: _noun_
> *:* a watery discharge from the mucous membranes especially of the eyes or nose; _also_ *:* a condition (as a cold) marked by such discharge —*rheumy* /-E/ _adjective_


 

In the UK we use the word "rheumy" to describe the watery eyes of the elderly, both human and animal.

This tends to be a permanent, ongoing condition which has no real relevance to the topic in question, although I expect sufferers would wake up with the dried discharge stuck in the corners of their eyes and in their eyelashes.


LRV


----------



## panjandrum

HERE are the Google hits for rheumy eyes.
643 of them.


----------



## maxiogee

la reine victoria said:
			
		

> In the UK we use the word "rheumy" to describe the watery eyes of the elderly,



Would that be "a rheum with a view"?   
Is that green stuff ever referred to as the "sand" which the sandman sprinkles? (This is asked of those who grew up with a sandman, I didn't.)


----------



## la reine victoria

maxiogee said:
			
		

> "That green gunk" does it for me.
> 
> "Wipe the sleep out of my eyes" doesn't fit for me, as it applies *even when there isn't any green gunk there*. To me, it applies to the action of rubbing one's eyes on waking.


 

I've only noticed "green gunk" when the eyes have an infection, Tony.  "Sleep", as I know it, is very pale in colour.

I remember when my boys were small, and able to wash themselves (hmmm), they would try to get away with a quick splash of water on their faces in the morning.  I usually found they still had "sleep" in their eyes and I would have to march them to the bathroom and make them wipe it out properly.

Boys will be boys!   


LRV


----------



## timpeac

Can't say I've ever seen it green, but it's always just been "sleep" to me.


----------



## bartonig

My mum called it "sleepy dust" and I have used the expression ever since.


----------



## maxiogee

Well Rich7 and I must have lived our lives with eye infections, 'cos it's always been green to me, and "green" was what was asked about.


----------



## mariposita

In my family we call it _schmutz_... Since we're sharing, mine is yellowish. And the idea of the sandman always scare the **** of out me.

I think _sleep_ is the most sophisticated and eufemistic term; _eye boogers_ the most descriptive and honest.


----------



## GenJen54

> think _sleep_ is the most sophisticated and eufemistic term; _eye boogers_ the most descriptive and honest.


 
I had forgotten about the word "sleep," as in "I've got sleep in my eyes."  Indeed, we do use that, and it is very common. 

The descriptive "eye boogers" was first in mind.


----------



## Aud Duck

I think most people make up their own term for it (I have an uncle who, for mysterious reasons of his own, always calls it "duck poop.") Judging by the fact that my mind was blank when I read the question, I think I would probably just say "that gunk in your eyes." Upon reflection, I seem to recall my mother calling it "sleepy," which supports the general consensus that "sleep" is the best term.


----------



## la reine victoria

maxiogee said:
			
		

> Well Rich7 and I must have lived our lives with eye infections, 'cos it's always been green to me, and *"green" was what was asked about*.


 

As was "sticky".  My experience of "sleep" is that it is always dry and crusty.

I think you should see a vet, Tony (and Rich) since


> The signs of *distemper* are the loss of appetite, foul-smelling yellow or *green sticky eye discharge*.


 
However, Tony, since I know how much you enjoy your food, you shoudn't be too concerned.  


Woof, woof!
Laura


----------



## The Soap Maker

panjandrum said:
			
		

> Welcome MinaDidi, and I agree with your preference for _*sleep*_. Clearly not the right word, clinically, it is the most common in normal conversation.
> 
> Rheum is both the liquid from your watery eyes and sleep
> 
> Rheumy eyes would be found, I'm sure, in some corners of English Literature.  I'll look in a minute or two.



Rheumy sounds weird to me, even in some corners of English Literature.
You're right, *sleep* is definitively the best.
I've heard "crisps" or "crispies" a couple of time too, but it's way less poetic


----------



## Brioche

Aud Duck said:
			
		

> Upon reflection, I seem to recall my mother calling it "sleepy,"


 
Now that I think about it, so did my mother!

Apparently it can also be called "eye crust".


----------



## mjscott

Crackers.
"Hey, son, you might want to was your face again. You missed some crackers still hanging on in the corners of your eyes!"


----------



## rich7

I see I've opened a can of worms and realize that there are certain words in every culture that are a pretty common and some that are not.
In  my country this word translates to "lagaña" and there is not argument about it.
I wonder, by the way, if it is the case in all other spanish speaking countries.


----------



## mjscott

Ask the Spanish forum....


----------



## french4beth

maxiogee said:
			
		

> Is that green stuff ever referred to as the "sand" which the sandman sprinkles? (This is asked of those who grew up with a sandman, I didn't.)


Yes, maxiogee, when I was little, in my family we would say "I still have sand in my eyes [from the sand man]."

'Rheumy' is correct, but sounds more literary to my ears...


----------



## fenixpollo

mariposita said:
			
		

> In my family we call it _schmutz_... Since we're sharing, mine is yellowish. And the idea of the sandman always scare the **** of out me.
> 
> I think _sleep_ is the most sophisticated and eufemistic term; _eye boogers_ the most descriptive and honest.


 So vulgar = honest?

My understanding of Yiddish is limited, mind you, but I believe that _schmutz_ literally means _semen_. 

Honestly, I prefer "sleep" to describe that crusty buildup.  I also like it for the the fact, as maxiogee noted, that it has both a literal and poetic aspect to it.


----------



## french4beth

No worries, fenix - _'shmuts/schmutz'_ means dirt (Yiddish & German).

Now that I think about it, my kids used to say 'I have sleepies in my eyes" when they were little, but I don't think that this term is very wide-spread!


----------



## mariposita

> My understanding of Yiddish is limited, mind you, but I believe that _schmutz_ literally means _semen_.


 
Every grandmother and mother in my family (including me) says to her little child:

_You've got schmutz in your eyes._
_You've got a little bit of schmutz on your face._
_You've got some schmutz on your shirt._

It's not even remotely vulgar, just descriptive. _Schmutz_ means a little piece of dirt or lint.


----------



## timpeac

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> So vulgar = honest?
> 
> My understanding of Yiddish is limited, mind you, but I believe that _schmutz_ literally means _semen_.


No one restricted the source of the sticky things on your eyes when you wake up (green or otherwise) ...


----------



## KittyCatty

I back up "sleepy dust" - that's what my parents call it. Although my friends laughed at me when I said this because they call it "sleep", and they found my phrase funny and "cute". Lol. So mean.


----------



## rsweet

I don't really have anything to add here, but I wanted to offer a musical tribute to all you posters who have given me such entertainment with this thread. 

So here it is: sung to the tune of "Smoke Gets in Your Eyes." Sing along. 

*Sleep Gets in Your Eyes*

They ask me how to say
Things formed every day
Oh, Ooooooh
I of course replied
It sticks to the side
The color verified

They said the word is plain
If you live in Spain
Oh, Ooooooh
Whether gunk or goop
You must realise
Sleep gets in your eyes

Sometimes crisp and others more crusty
To think that they're dry or wet
In a dog's distempered Irish bog
The Queen prescribes a vet

Now it's rude to call it schmutz?
Don't be such a putz
Oh, Ooooooh
So I smile and say
They're not such a great prize
Sleep gets in your eyes

Crescendo < Sleep gets in your eyeeeeeees.

I apologize in advance for the sheer silliness of this and also if I've made some horrible mistake in songwriting or verse. I have a big project due next week, and I'm procrastinating like mad. It's my process.


----------



## la reine victoria

Thank you Rsweet!  That is just brilliant, I'm still laughing at your great sense of humour.      I hear Andrew Lloyd Webber is looking for a new lyricist - I reckon you'd get the job.

Excellent!

Thanks again,



LRV


----------



## la reine victoria

No one restricted the source of the sticky things on your eyes when you wake up (green or otherwise) ...


My thoughts precisely, Tim.   As well as that, bats have been known to fly into bedrooms at night.  



LRV


----------



## Boyd

LOL I'd agree with the person who says that if you have green discharge around your eyes most likely you have an infection!


----------



## rich7

For those who can read spanish pls take a look at this...

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=895465#post895465


----------



## maxiogee

LRV
I thought distemper was that *green* stuff on the walls of every national school in Ireland when I was young. It was usually from floor to about shoulder height, and topped with a yucky creamy yellow. 
It wasn't sticky though.

rsweet, that was a touch of class!


----------



## evernever

hello to all,

what do you call "rheum" (from the eyes) in daily language?

thanks in advance.


----------



## mgarizona

Interesting thread, Panjandrum. Thanks for bringing it back.

I'm surprised no one mentioned "yellow matter custard" which is what I grew up thinking it was called, thanks to John Lennon.


----------



## JamesM

I was surprised not see two terms I've heard quite a bit - "sleepies" (a variant of "sleep", I guess) and "matter", a very vague term but I've heard it used, as in, "You've got some matter in the corner of your eye."


----------



## foxfirebrand

JamesM said:


> I was surprised not see two terms I've heard quite a bit - "sleepies" (a variant of "sleep", I guess) and "matter", a very vague term but I've heard it used, as in, "You've got some matter in the corner of your eye."


I too would call _matter_ the default term for those little eye boogers.  It's also a verb.

"This dry weather is making my eyes matter."
.
.


----------



## maxiogee

mgarizona said:


> Interesting thread, Panjandrum. Thanks for bringing it back.
> 
> I'm surprised no one mentioned "yellow matter custard" which is what I grew up thinking it was called, thanks to John Lennon.



I think that is not sleep-associated, but death-associated. And, it wasn't the dried, gritty stuff we're discussing here, it was dripping!


----------



## LouisaB

It would help to have a little context, evernever.

Because at the risk of being extremely boring, it is quite possible that we're not referring to 'boogers' or 'yellow matter custard' at all. Rheum is usually _wet, _I think, so it may be we need the obvious word - 'tears'!!

In everyday language, if what's coming from the eyes is wet, I'd refer to it either as *water* ('He has watery eyes', 'This is making my eyes water'), or as *tears *('He has tears running down his face').

I'm so, so sorry to be this dull - but it _could_ be what the question's after!


----------



## panjandrum

Oops - you could be right.
Those rheumy eyes didn't have boogers or any kind of crispy bits, they were watery.

Sorry evernever, if I have led this discussion completely astray


----------



## konungursvia

My mom always called it "sand" or "sleep", as in you've got sleep in your eyes. Do you remember  the song, Mr. Sandman? It was about the "sand" in the eyes too.


----------



## ewie

This is one of those things you don't _often_ hear conversations about: the stuff that collects in the corners of your eyes while you're asleep.  What a nice tasteful subject.
Nowadays I call it _eye snot_ (well, it's as good a name as any) but I'm about 50% certain I've heard it called _sleepy jacks_ ~ heaven knows why.
Do you have a name for it?  Is there a technical term for it?
Just wondering.


----------



## Sophiie

I've always known it as 'sleep'. A bit of an odd word for it I suppose. There are probably US/UK differences.


----------



## kayokid

Hello. I do not know of a technical term for it. I have always heard it called simply: sleep.


----------



## ewie

So you'd say _I had a bit of sleep in my eyes_, Sophiie and Kayokid ... ?


----------



## kayokid

That is what I say....


----------



## panjandrum

Please read backwards, ewie.
Your thread has been transported to join a couple of previous threads on approximately the same topic.

I'm very grateful to you for having resurrected this topic, though, because I can report a very recent addition to the eye snot lexicon that I noted a couple of weeks ago: *tiredy cornflake*.  
Source: WMPG - aged 8.


----------



## ewie

Oh that is a bobby-dazzler of a term, Panjo. My congratulations to WMPG.

To sum up, then, (for folks who can't quite bring themselves to read the whole thread), it is / they are variously known as:
_crackers, crisp, crisps, crispies, crud, duck poop, eye boogers, eye crust, eye goo, eye goop, eye gunk, green gunk, matter, sand, schmutz, sleep, sleep crispies, sleep crud, sleepies, sleepy, sleepy dust, sleepy jacks _[to be confirmed], _tide_ and _tiredy cornflakes._
Oh and _eye snot_.

Who'da thunk it?


----------



## emppu

Eye snot is a winner, but I'd still like to add eye goo, eye goop and eye gunk to the list.


----------



## Cathy Rose

We (that's the royal we) are in the _sleep_ or _sand_ corner in my eye of the woods.  Sleep boogers?  How tacky.


----------



## ewie

A certain gentleman who is presently making my tea swears blind that it is called _tide_ ~ as in _You've got tide in your eyes._


----------



## Cathy Rose

ewie said:


> A certain gentleman who is presently making my tea swears blind that it is called _tide_ ~ as in _You've got tide in your eyes._



Well, it certainly beats eye snot.  I'm happy to know you have some discernment in your choice of tea-time companions, Ewie.   I like it!  That's the term I shall teach my grandchildren.  Although, I have to say that Panj's WMPG's "tiredy cornflakes" is a close second.


----------



## nzfauna

In NZ, we call it "sleep" [noun].


----------



## rich7

I know I started this post, but I had not received any reply on my mail until today, ¡odd¡ (so I have to catch up first)


----------



## mariposita

I'm going to introduce *tiredy cornflakes* to my six-year-old. I think that if we all do our part we could get this into the lexicon and make the world just a slightly better place.... Though I do like poetic possibilities of *tide*, too.... as if the gravitational pull of the moon were somehow responsible for crunchy morning eyes.


----------



## Loob

ewie said:


> .To sum up, then, (for folks who can't quite bring themselves to read the whole thread), it is / they are variously known as:
> _crackers, crisp, crisps, crispies, crud, duck poop, eye boogers, eye crust, eye goo, eye goop, eye gunk, green gunk, matter, sand, schmutz, sleep, sleep crispies, sleep crud, sleepies, sleepy, sleepy dust, sleepy jacks _[to be confirmed], _tide_ and _tiredy cornflakes._
> Oh and _eye snot_.
> 
> Who'da thunk it?


 
I know one swallow doesn't make a summer, but maybe one "sleepy jacks" user counts as confirmation, ewie?

[only four months late]


----------



## jorgealbertor

rich7 said:


> I just wondering what you call this in English....
> 
> 
> Green, sticky thing, that tells that you overslept and are a boom.


 
In the states we call in eye bogart. I know it's not the proper name for it but that's how we refer to it.


----------



## mariposita

jorgealbertor said:


> In the states we call in eye bogart. I know it's not the proper name for it but that's how we refer to it.


 
That should be eye boogers (see upthread), I think. Boogers=mocos.


----------



## mgarizona

jorgealbertor said:


> In the states we call in eye bogart. I know it's not the proper name for it but that's how we refer to it.


 
I assume you mean "eye booger" ... the only references to "eye bogart" I find are to Humphrey in the role of a private (eye).


----------



## ewie

Loob said:


> I know one swallow doesn't make a summer, but maybe one "sleepy jacks" user counts as confirmation, ewie?
> 
> [only four months late]


Yay! ~ vindication at last.  Thankyou, Looloo.


----------



## PMS-CC

"Crunchies"


----------



## mathman

"goomies"

I have no idea why, but that is what my mother called them, and (hence) what I call them.


----------



## jorgealbertor

Proper name is rheum.

Rheum from the eyes is particularly common, and is called gound[1] ( /ˈɡaʊnd/; from Old English gund, gound) or, in common usage, sand, eye gunk, sleepydust, sleepysand, sleep, eye goop, or eye boogers.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Not something I've mentioned a lot in my life, but I've only ever used* sleep *I think.
But I don't think I've said it in years, not after I was 14/15 probably.


----------



## margiemarz

I think you have an infection if your "gunk" is green.   I wipe the _sleep_ from my eyes.


----------



## the green lady

I've always called it "crust" or more poetically, "sleep" but I've heard it called dozens of things.


----------

